# Completed My First New Year's Resolution



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I started this build for the New Year, planned a pistol and then to file for an SBR.
It'll make a great truck gun for any 2-4 legged varmints.

Aero Precision Complete Barreled Upper, 5.56, 1:8 twist, 10.5", threaded, FDE
Aero Precision Enhanced Lower, Stripped, FDE
Maxim Defense CQB Pistol Gen 6 PDW Brace for AR15 - FDE
Toolcraft Premium BCG, 5.56, Nickel Boron
BCM Gunfighter charging handle, medium latch
BCM Mod 3 pistol grip, FDE
BCM PNT trigger group
BCM LPK

Not sure I like the BCM Mod 3 grip, it's very wide and not a good fit in my hand.
Maybe I'll replace it with an Ergo, perhaps in black to even out my color contrast scheme.
Took the optic of another AR so I can test fire this weekend.
Going to mount a Vortex Spitfire 1X AR Prism Scope.
Plan on replacing the A2 birdcage with a Noveske KX3 Flaming Pig.
Once SBR'd I'll replace the Brace rear end with Maxim's regular Stock rear end.
Or maybe just buy the Maxim Defense CCS stock, but that's another $350. shipped.


----------



## Intervention (May 12, 2015)

Nice. Very Nice. I am looking to start building my own this fall.


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice! I want one.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Intervention said:


> Nice. Very Nice. I am looking to start building my own this fall.


Thanks.
Have you built one before?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

O-SEA-D said:


> Nice! I want one.


Thanks.
Be good to yourself, buy or build one.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I like mine but it is a 10.5" side charger in X39, runs 100%


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

MaxxT said:


> I like mine but it is a 10.5" side charger in X39, runs 100%


Sounds great, lets see it.
I want to buy or build a X39 AK SBR, something close to a Krink,


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)




----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice.
Who's bolt/side charger is that? I take it it's reciprocating?
Do you like the 512?
I picked up my first EOTech, an XPS2-0 and like it a lot and am thinking about picking up the less expensive 512.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

That was a fake 512 I was sold and have taken it off, only a red dot now. Sanders Armory USA right here in FL, ran 100% out of the box and yes reciprocating


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

ChileRelleno said:


> Sounds great, lets see it.
> I want to buy or build a X39 AK SBR, something close to a Krink,


I like a SBR AK. I keep looking at SBRing a 9mm AK.


----------



## chilerelleno414 (12 mo ago)

MrFish said:


> I like a SBR AK. I keep looking at SBRing a 9mm AK.


Ya can't beat either the KUSA KP-9 or PSA KV-9.
The KP9 is a Vityaz clone and has proprietary mags, damned nice.
The KV9 isn't a clone, uses Scorpion mags and is nice too.

I wanted a Vityaz clone and was willing to pay more per mag, so I got the KP9.
I SBRd it, put a HK style charging handle on it... it's the cat's meow!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Just efiled the form1, now the wait begins.


----------

